
“Because Mike Pall is a robot from the future” - yokohummer7
http://munificent.github.io/wren/performance.html
======
yoklov
> Doing that using an actual switch confounds the CPU’s branch predictor—there
> is basically a single branch point for the entire interpreter. That quickly
> saturates the predictor and it just gets confused and fails to predict
> anything, which leads to more CPU stalls and pipeline flushes.

From what I've heard, Haswell's branch predictor makes tricks like this
largely obsolete,m (sans support for pre-Haswell or AMD cpus). Not terribly
meaningful, but worth keeping in mind that tricks like these will eventually
become obsolete.

------
dgreensp
This quote made my day, thanks! And after coming across headlines about Wren
before, this post makes me interested.

------
yokohummer7
Any hope that humans can eventually beat robots?

~~~
Bombthecat
No, you can't. Or better: implement cyber ware and or implement computer chips
to enhance the brain. Or be a cheaper workforce.

